# Cheap Dentist C del Sol



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

I went for a check up yesterday and it turns out I need to have quite a few fillings done. The Xanit in Benalmadena want 50€ per filling, anyone know of anywhere cheaper?
Gem


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I use a Swedish Lady Dentist in Alhaurin el Grande who is excellent and charges what I consider reasonable fees for the quality of the service, (eg.30/40€ for a filling, depends on size):

CLINICA EUROPA DENTAL Telf: 952 499 366


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unless I were absolutely skint, I would not be looking to economise on dentistry.......


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Unless I were absolutely skint, I would not be looking to economise on dentistry.......


I think that qualifies for S.T.B.O. award of the day
Not much use to the poster!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> I think that qualifies for S.T.B.O. award of the day
> Not much use to the poster!


On the contrary. Your sarcasm is misplaced. It's excellent advice. I speak from experience.
Although price/quality may not match for most things it is more often than not the case that they correlate in matters medical.
You may well find yourself spending more to have 'repair' jobs done, as has happened with friends..
IMO the OP would have been better advised to request ' Competent dentist' rather than 'cheap' dentist.
If he is looking for extreme cheapness, I'll do the job myself and offer to undercut anyone eles's bid


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, I shall myself be looking for a good, reasonably-priced dentist in the Estepona area .
I have seen a couple that appear to be operating from upstairs-over-the grocers type clinics which don't look very confidence-inspiring - the huge posters advertising low-cost teeth whitening don't help....
So if anyone has experience of a *good *dentist in the area.....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally, I shall myself be looking for a good, reasonably-priced dentist in the Estepona area .
> I have seen a couple that appear to be operating from upstairs-over-the grocers type clinics which don't look very confidence-inspiring - the huge posters advertising low-cost teeth whitening don't help....
> So if anyone has experience of a *good *dentist in the area.....


Dr. Dawes in Calle Real was very good and reasonable but I think he might have retired. We used to call him Dr. Jaws but he was great:clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

My last filling I done myself.
Dremel the bad stuff out & fill with Yeso (quick setting) 

Cheap as chips !


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

playamonte said:


> My last filling I done myself.
> Dremel the bad stuff out & fill with Yeso (quick setting)
> 
> Cheap as chips !


Well never mind endless fillings, I have heard of a guy who will replace a full set of teeth for only 20 euros – mind you, I am not sure if he is actually a dentist…:eyebrows:

Seriously though, leedsutdgem, let us know if you do find a good dentist in the area with reasonable prices, I would like to know too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A 'cheap' dentist in the Czech Republic was one who used no anasthetic, had equipment dating from the beginning of the Cold War and whose clinic often had blood-smeared walls from the previous occupant of the chair. (This is true)
I have heard some truly horrendous tales of visits to cheap dentists and vowed that I would do anything -go without food for a month even -to be able to afford a competent but more expensive practitioner.


----------

